# iBook : entretien et nettoyage



## KomA_One (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

j'utilise un iBook depuis maintenant un an.
J'en suis tres content, mais deux trois trucs me chagrinnent quand meme : 
 - le blanc, c'est super joli, mais salissant : qu'utiliser pour le nettoyer sans l'abimer ? (traces d'encre et vilaines traces de doigts sur le trackpad et le clic)
 - quand je branche mon APN, iPhoto se lance automatiquement. Ca me saoule, je sais pas comment le desactiver. j'ai deja essaye les preferences systemes mais j'ai pas trouve.

Toujours pour l'entretien, y-a-t'il quelques manip a faire pour maintenir Mac OS en bon etat ?
Je remarque que de temps en temps, l'ordi rame un peu sans raison apparente.


----------



## Galatée (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toi,

Avant de poser une question, fais une recherche sur les forums pour voir si elle n'a pas déjà été posée...  

Pour le nettoyage de ton ordi, c'est ici ou là.

Pour des questions sur l'entretien, la question a été posée aussi, notamment là.


----------



## KomA_One (29 Janvier 2006)

Oups...

Merci.

En fait, j'avais deja fait une recherche, mais comme je n'etait pas encore inscrit, je n'ai pas eu acces a tout le forum. Donc, je n'ai rien trouve.

Je ferait attention la prochaine fois !


----------



## cameleone (30 Janvier 2006)

Concernant le lancement automatique d'iPhoto à la connexion de ton appareil photo, le choix se fait à partir de l'application Transfert d'Images (que tu trouveras, comme il se doit, dans le dossier Applications... ). Dans les préférences de TdI, onglet Général, tu détermineras ce qui doit se produire lorsque tu connectes ton appareil.


----------

